# Watch photography



## y75stingray (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't posted in forever so I thought I would take a minute and share some of my latest pieces. Both of these consist of several photos each carefully lit at different angles and then stitched together in post. hope you like them!


----------



## davisphotos (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nicely done! I wish I had the time to do more composite light painting sorts of shots for the production work I do...


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 19, 2014)

Sweet! They both look really good, but for some reason the oof band on both looks unnatural.. and I can't quite pin down why. 

Best,
Jake


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 19, 2014)

I have two issues with the background. 

1- Its a bit distracting.
2- Your background is in focus yet the back of the watch band in front of it is not. Essentially your image has two planes of focus, the watch race and the background and the part in-between is not as sharp.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 19, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> I have two issues with the background.
> 
> 1- Its a bit distracting.
> 2- Your background is in focus yet the back of the watch band in front of it is not. Essentially your image has two planes of focus, the watch race and the background and the part in-between is not as sharp.




DOH! That's why the oof band threw me off.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 19, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> DOH! That's why the oof band threw me off.



Yup photoshoping in a different background will do that.


----------



## Roger3006 (Feb 23, 2014)

Makes me want to buy one which is the whole purpose of the exercise.


----------



## y75stingray (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. I will agree I should have focus stacked and had the back of the band in focus. Unfortunately the client felt differently about it and wanted it slightly oof so not to take away from the face of the watch. Since they are their images I went ahead and gave them what they asked for.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 25, 2014)

y75stingray said:


> Thanks for the comments. I will agree I should have focus stacked and had the back of the band in focus. Unfortunately the client felt differently about it and wanted it slightly oof so not to take away from the face of the watch.



Then simply make the background a bit out of focus.


----------



## y75stingray (Feb 26, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> y75stingray said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the comments. I will agree I should have focus stacked and had the back of the band in focus. Unfortunately the client felt differently about it and wanted it slightly oof so not to take away from the face of the watch.
> ...



Again, not what the client wanted. I did suggest that though.


----------



## krbimaging (Mar 28, 2014)

So you didn't take the pictures you just Photoshoped them?


----------



## y75stingray (Apr 2, 2014)

krbimaging said:


> So you didn't take the pictures you just Photoshoped them?



No.... I shot the photos, and did the post processing.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 4, 2014)

y75stingray said:


> Again, not what the client wanted. I did suggest that though.



Good man. The client gets whatever they want, artistic vision be damned. At a recent engagement shoot, I actually did a selective color shot because the bride-to-be thought it was the coolest thing ever...

Great images aside from the aforementioned issues.


----------

